# How to split two queens hive



## Robert Brenchley (Apr 23, 2000)

How old is the older queen? I assume they're mother and daughter. This sounds like queenright supersedure, where the bees 'decide' the old queen is failing, and raise a new one. They lay side by side for a while, then eventually the older disappears. I have heard of the two still being together after a year, but this would be most unusual. Normally, the older queen is in the process of being replaced, and you don't know how many eggs, if any, she's laying. It's probably best to let them be. 

------------------
Regards,

Robert Brenchley

[email protected]
Birmingham UK


----------

